# Replacement Battery



## Michael L (21 Apr 2020)

Hi, I need a replacement battery for my daughters emoto electric moped (scooter), it is a lithium ion 48v 12.5ah but I can’t seem to source one in UK. Can anyone help?
Thanks
Michael L


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2020)

Try
Brook Miller Mobility
Address: 
Unit 1A, 
Elland Ln, 
Elland 
HX5 9DZ

Hours: Open ⋅ Closes 5:30PM
Phone: 01422 376645


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Apr 2020)

If you can't find a decent place to just sell you a new one - BGA Reworking might be able to recell it for you
They seem to be very professional and have a good reputation on several ebike sites
ring first and ask for advise
https://bga-reworking.co.uk/


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Apr 2020)

This can be a problem with Chinese 'no brand' electrics.

Might be worth looking at other makes to see if they use the same battery.

The money no object solution is Insat who are a proper recelling company and will almost certainly be able to get the battery going again one way or the other.

https://ebikebatteries.co.uk/

Edit: Same company as @ebikeerwidnes linked to above.

They used the name bga when they were a one man band, but have grown a bit since.


----------



## shingwell (21 Apr 2020)

All Seasons import/sell the emoto, have you tried them? When I bought mine they told me they have spare batteries but I have not had to try that out. https://allseasonsscooters.com/products/emoto-48v-electric-moped-red (sorry I can't make that a clicky link on my phone ) BTW the picture of the bike on their web site might be slightly different to your daughters, there seems to be new model.


----------

